# Kostenlos Fernseh schauen im Internet - Wo?



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Wo kann man sich kostenlos die aktuellen Filme die halt grad laufen im Internet anschauen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juli 2011)

€eld;3164643 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man sich kostenlos die aktuellen Filme die halt grad laufen im Internet anschauen?


 Filme oder fernsehen?
Fernsehen: Zattoo Live TV
Aber die privaten sind nicht dabei.
Davon mal abgesehen haben viele Sender Mediatheken im Inet.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Ich mein Fernsehen. Gibts das gleiche auch mit den privaten ( RTL, ProSieben etc. ) ?
Edit: Das kostet übrigends was


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juli 2011)

Glaub fast nicht das es sowas gibt.
Leider. Falls doch, würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Tolive (3. Juli 2011)

Mit einer schweitzer IP kann man Sender wie Pro7 und co. auf etlichen portalen empfangen. Nach etwas Googlen solltest du ebenfalls etliche beschreibungen finden (unter anderem auf chip.de). Sorry auf Google zu verweisen ist sicherlich nicht top aber die Anleitungen sind zu lang aber einfach zu finden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juli 2011)

Also, selbst produzierte Sendungen kannst du bei den Privaten auch in deren Mediathek meistens sehen.
Bei Serien lege ich dir die Blu-Ray oder die DVD ans Herz 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Google hab ich schon wie ein Verrückter durchforstet. Leider nichts gefunden


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2011)

wilmaa wäre vllt. noch was für dich.


----------



## €eld (4. Juli 2011)

Ist leider nur in der Schweiz verfügbar....


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2011)

Oh, sry wusst ich nicht -.-


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. Juli 2011)

Dann halt nen proxy mit schweizer ip


----------



## Tolive (4. Juli 2011)

Ja, wie bereits geschrieben gibt es mehrere Dienste die du aber alle in deutschland empfangen kannst (weswegen würde mir zu lange dauern). Aber in der schweitz sieht das wieder anders aus. Weil man es nun in Deutschland nicht in der Schweitz aber schon empfangen darf haben alle Dienste eine header und IP filter funktion.

Deshalb musst du um diese Dienste Nutzen zu können eine schweitzer IP und einen speziellen header eintrag haben. Hier ne Anleitung:

Buenos Dias Elias - Online-TV mit Zattoo: Anleitung um alle deutschen Fernsehsender zu empfangen

Folgende Sender sind in der Schweitz z.B. über zottoo empfangbar:

Fernsehkanäle | Zattoo - TV meets PC


----------



## taks (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habs grad mal versucht, wilmaa funktioniert auch ohne Schweizer-IP.


----------



## avandal7 (5. Juli 2011)

gute anleitung danke dir


----------



## Progame (12. November 2011)

ich schaue meine Filme immer hier Filme kostenlos  die haben ein paar coole Klassiker und der Content ist auch nicht schlecht, könnte man noch optimieren aber für den
Anfang ganz okay! Die Produktionsvideos von the hobbit sind echt ganz geil!!

LG euer Progame


----------



## Alterac (12. November 2011)

rtlnow.de Für Mitten im Leben undso, Alarm für Cobra11 und manchmal FIlme undso


----------



## Supeq (16. November 2011)

Am einfachsten wäre, einen DVB-T Stick anzuschliessen^^


----------

